# Sentra Left Side Speakers out but not fully



## Npm914 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a 2004 Nissan Sentra 1.8l Few Weeks ago my Left Side Speakers Front and Rear Went out....Checked to see if it was the speakers themselves and its not cause i swapped and when I put my radio on left side only If the volume is put up to max you can hear the music come out the left side speakers just very low ....would have to put ear up to it to be able to hear it clearly....Ihave bin takeing panels and what not apart and makeing sure all connectors are all the way in and took out the radio to check the connectors behind it....Im not familier with antyhing about Audio in cars but am Generally Smart in things I need to do like takeing things apart and putting back together and all that but Does anyone know what might be causeing the problem exactly cause It stinks driveing around with half my speakers workin any help would be awsome thanks! :waving:


----------



## Npm914 (Jun 21, 2010)

Im just throwing this out from my little knowledge but if anyone could maybe confirm this it would be great....I sense the fact my Radio is probally bad and isnt putting out the right balance cause its just old and bad and maybe replaceing it would be my solution if there not loose wires or anything....its a stock radio orginial from the day the car was made so no the car isnt that old being an 04 but the radio could be.....any confirmation would be cool i dont wanna buy a new radio for it if its not needed and doesnt solve the problem in anyway


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Check each speaker to see if it moves freely in and out by hand (gently), and if the tensil leads are attached properly. If you have a DMM you can check the speaker coil to determine if them impedance is ok. Are they coaxial speakers?

But I would agree that it is likely the amplifier in the radio (HU) is going out. Sounds like you did the right test, swap the speaker from the bad side to the other side, then listen. If you get the same issue on the other side then it's the speaker, if it stays on the same side it's the HU. That's about all you can test easily. If it's the HU then you probably wont be able to repair it and a shop would charge too much compared to a new HU.

There are hundreds of HU to choose from. If you need any help just ask.

If any of these terms you do not understand, google them


----------

